# CIH 385 won't start



## mooremarkt (Oct 30, 2013)

My dad bought a Case IH 385 about a month ago from my late uncle's estate. He's not used it any yet but has been periodically starting it and letting it run. He tried starting it yesterday but it would not start. Would not do anything...starter would not turn. It's like a switch somewhere is preventing the starter from getting current. Battery checked out good. 
Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mooremarkt,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely the transmission neutral safety switch, or possibly the PTO safety switch. 

Is the PTO engaged? Is your father forgetting to put the transmission in neutral? On my old Ford tractor I can jiggle the hi/lo shift lever and sometimes get it to work.

The simple way to check this is to jumper the wires going to the transmission safety and PTO safety switch.


----------



## mooremarkt (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks sixbales for the advice. It ended up being the clutch safety switch. I won't bore you with the things we tried and paid for before we realized what it was. Thanks again!


----------

